# Why Sumo is better than Karate



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 25, 2002)

http://dragonballcity13.tripod.com/whysumoisbetterthankarate1.mpg

:rofl:


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Sumo will win for Sure!
Against karate, 1 thing Sumo Wrestlers 1 hit on Karate Black belters. They give up, cause they're enemy is so Heavy!

:EG:


----------

